# Any information on the east parts of Arda?



## LadyLyssa (May 6, 2018)

I came across a wiki page the other day about "the land of the sun" which is apparently east of Middle Earth, but the page has very little information about it, and what it does have is not the most clear.
Has anyone previously found any information about it?
Is there just a whole uninhabited continent in Arda?
Did something happen to it, like the Numenor?
Does anyone know where I could find more information about it, if more information even exists?

http://lotr.wikia.com/wiki/Land_of_the_Sun

I found one depiction of the world map with it, but it doesn't really seem accurate.

http://tolkiengateway.net/w/images/5/55/Šárka_Škorpíková_-_Arda.jpeg

Anyone know anything about it? 

Thank you for your help~
LadyLyssa


----------

